# Rushmore Blank Questions



## RyanNJ (Aug 6, 2010)

I just received the Creative Dimensions Mt. Rushmore Blank I ordered and I was wondering how i can get it to be similar to 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=27479&d=1269884375

I really like the black but i am not sure what i can use to dye/paint the wood.
Also should i just pour on thin coats of CA and build them up or is there something else i can do to finish this


----------



## JBCustomPens (Aug 6, 2010)

I think black printer ink can be used, as well as food coloring.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 6, 2010)

Ryan,

There should be a sheet of instructions (ideas) from Creative Dimensions in your box.  We include these with every purchase of these blanks.

However, CD also had several people try the blanks--I could only locate this thread, but Dawn is working on finding other ideas for you and I have PM'd Alton to see if they kept any file of the replies.

Meanwhile, look at this:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60396&highlight=greenmtnguy


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry Ryan, if you didn't get the instructions, send me you email addy and I will send you a copy.

I think that the link to that Ed posted to Jame's review is the best. But Steven also did a good one here - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60582

Also this link should take you to the full Rushmore thread - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60143

Maybe some of the other guys will also chime in??


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 6, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Sorry Ryan, if you didn't get the instructions, send me you email addy and I will send you a copy.
> 
> I think that the link to that Ed posted to Jame's review is the best. But Steven also did a good one here - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60582
> 
> ...


I got the directions i was looking to see what dyes people have used and to see if anyone has any things they would do different that what they did


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Ryan,
We painted the entire blank with Acrylic paint and let it dry. Sand it lightly by hand with 600 or better yet 800 until you have the desired effect. Turn the blank by hand while sanding or you can sand the detail off. Use paint because thinner colors will bleed into the grain. Finish with multiple  CA coats until the 3 dimension effect is buried. Any questions, feel free to pm me or post here and I will try to follow the thread.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks. Does black work the best or do you think anther would work better? Just put the paint on as normal or thin it?


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the Black works best  because of contrast, but I suspect any darker color will work. We didn't thin it because you want the color to ride on top. If you have a steady hand, avoid all of the detail that is easy and keep the background dark. The 3d effect comes from removing the color from the high points only.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Alton!!

Good Luck, Ryan---post the pen when you get it finished!!


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 8, 2010)

greenmtnguy said:


> I think the Black works best  because of contrast, but I suspect any darker color will work. We didn't thin it because you want the color to ride on top. If you have a steady hand, avoid all of the detail that is easy and keep the background dark. The 3d effect comes from removing the color from the high points only.



whoops... i painted the whole blank black.. 

Blank is drying and i will sand it in a day or 2


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 8, 2010)

Painting the whole blank is ok. It is a lot easier that way. Sand by hand with as fine a grit as you can find and check the detail often.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 9, 2010)

Alton,
Thanks for the fast response! I sanded it and started the CA today it looks GREAT!!!!

Any plans to make more?
What others would you recommend making?

I like the POW one but how would you paint it?

if you are still making these and looking for ideas i have some


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The POW would be painted the same way. The Split Infinities has so many possibilities: one color, two color,  metalics.  We are not sure what the future of the 3D blank is. We certainly listen to suggestions for future blanks.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 9, 2010)

greenmtnguy said:


> The POW would be painted the same way. The Split Infinities has so many possibilities: one color, two color,  metalics.  We are not sure what the future of the 3D blank is. We certainly listen to suggestions for future blanks.


I hope that you continue to make them. I think the Rushmore one is going to sell in no time flat.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 10, 2010)

I am Disgusted with myself! 4-6 hours of work ruined!  I don't think I even want to put the pen together. What should i do...

I was on my final finishing steps when my towel got caught and went to the painted area.  The 3d was not damaged but there is a white line through Washington's head. 
I dont think that there is any way i could/would be willing to sell this now. Do i make it and sell it or do i put it in the mess up pile

Time to wait until more are made


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 10, 2010)

I need a little more information. What are you using to finish it.? What is the white line? Don't quit yet.

ttp://www.penturners.org/photos/images/4450/1_Rushmore.jpg


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 10, 2010)

greenmtnguy said:


> I need a little more information. What are you using to finish it.? What is the white line? Don't quit yet.


I will go take a picture of the blank.























The line is where my CA "melted"
To finish the blank i used ca (Lots and Lots) then MM'ed and polished... this is the result.

hard to see but there is a line through washington and white specs above the others


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 10, 2010)

From here it looks like you have a nice base coat of CA. It should be thick enough to try a few things. I think the white line is where the CA is scarred. I would try going through the full sequence of micro mesh first. It is the least drastic. If that fails, my next move would be to sand lightly with 400 sandpaper and check frequently to see if the line disappears. You may have to dampen the blank to see if everything is gone. If it is, make sure all sanding dust is removed, and then try micro mesh again. From here, the blank looks to be relatively easily repaired. A buffer would tell you much faster, but micro mesh will do. Keep me posted. Other than this, the blank looks super. I probably can convince Charlie to make some more. We have another project we are working on, so we are a little distracted at the moment.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 10, 2010)

greenmtnguy said:


> From here it looks like you have a nice base coat of CA. It should be thick enough to try a few things. I think the white line is where the CA is scarred. I would try going through the full sequence of micro mesh first. It is the least drastic. If that fails, my next move would be to sand lightly with 400 sandpaper and check frequently to see if the line disappears. You may have to dampen the blank to see if everything is gone. If it is, make sure all sanding dust is removed, and then try micro mesh again. From here, the blank looks to be relatively easily repaired. A buffer would tell you much faster, but micro mesh will do. Keep me posted. Other than this, the blank looks super. I probably can convince Charlie to make some more. We have another project we are working on, so we are a little distracted at the moment.


I will try this, i know that it scarred down to the paint in one place.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 10, 2010)

If you have a ding, CA that area above the original finish, sand down to the rest of the pen and polish. Make sure all sanding dust is removed before CA or you will seal in whiteish gray spots


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 10, 2010)

greenmtnguy said:


> If you have a ding, CA that area above the original finish, sand down to the rest of the pen and polish. Make sure all sanding dust is removed before CA or you will seal in whiteish gray spots


I did what you said. it looks better, i decided to just assemble it. I have some white spots but i though i got all the dust off.

Once you are done with your other project i am interested in getting some more of the rushmore blanks


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 10, 2010)

I need to see Charlie shortly. I will see about getting some made. Post a photo of the finished pen if you would.  A lot of views on this thread.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 10, 2010)

greenmtnguy said:


> I need to see Charlie shortly. I will see about getting some made. Post a photo of the finished pen if you would.  A lot of views on this thread.


Thanks, it would be much appreciated


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 11, 2010)

any comments


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like you saved it. You nailed the finish. Nice job.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 11, 2010)

Some things i plan to do different on the next one are...
airbrush the paint on.
try using gray paint.
sand better
Perfect my finish


----------

